# Britney Spears Cannot Afford Undies! (NWS)



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2006)

*NWS pics


*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

If she's going to start giving out snatch shots, she need to work on firming up those thighs.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If she's going to start giving out snatch shots, she need to work on firming up those thighs.



hahahah!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 29, 2006)

My nipple shot of a babe I posted in dg's birthday thread got deleted ... you should be admonished by your staff or even  for a pussy shot Rob .  I wonder how much this paparrazi made on that beaver shot?  She shoulda bought him off instead of letting that nasty lookin unit like hit the net ... c-sec smile and all.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> My nipple shot of a babe I posted in dg's birthday thread got deleted ... you should be admonished by your staff or even  for a pussy shot Rob . I wonder how much this paparrazi made on that beaver shot? She shoulda bought him off instead of letting that nasty lookin unit like hit the net ... c-sec smile and all.


It's good to be the king.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad this thread was made... I heard about this and didnt know if it was true or not.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 29, 2006)

kinda hot.


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> kinda hot.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> kinda hot.



Pass.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Pass.


 .


----------



## zombul (Nov 29, 2006)

This would have been awesome 5years ago.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2006)

zombul said:


> This would have been awesome if i had never seen that


.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## KentDog (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh SHIT! Finally.

Agreed it would have been better five years ago but that's not going to stop me from right click --> saving it.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm... this almost looked staged with an outfit like that.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

Everyone one of you who said "pass" is either lying or gay. I have to admit, I didn't think she would have taken such good care of her pussy considering how she let her self go everywhere else.
But it???s all relative. Spears was so ungodly hot to begin with that even after letting herself go, she is still well in the top 90% range of attractive females..


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Good call Rob.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2006)

Also, Pati slooks liek she is 12 in tha tpicture.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2006)

Very interesting...

Paris is looking better after seeing that though -


----------



## KentDog (Nov 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> she is still well in the top 90% range of attractive females..


I gotta disagree; she looks busted as hell in recent pictures. Look at her face. That is not top anything of attractive females.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 29, 2006)

I found some more on College Humor:
http://wwtdd.com/post.phtml?pk=1616

Does this face look top 90% of attractive females to you? I puked twice:
http://wwtdd.com/photo.phtml?post_key=1616&photo_key=1427


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Everyone one of you who said "pass" is either lying or gay.



No, just totally not my type. The best she has looked to me is occasionally "cute," and that was over years ago 

How about Angel Teves instead, or just about anyone else.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Nov 29, 2006)

Still pretty hot IMO.


speaking of hot:
I thought shannon Elizabeth was a goddess in American Pie.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'll put it in Shannon Elizabeth's butt in a heartbeat.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Nov 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, I'll put it in Shannon Elizabeth's butt in a heartbeat.



Any orifice will suffice. lol


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

She could at least get a peel on those stretch marks if she's going to dress like that.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Any orifice will suffice. lol


Ear?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2006)

She normally looks shorter than that, and less drunk. That looks like a particular blonde Playmate's body, not hers.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> She normally looks shorter than that, and less drunk. That looks like a particular blonde Playmate's body, not hers.



i wish this thread would die


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually, now I am positive that is not Britney's bod, but the Playmate in question. I remember that outfit.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)

Prince said:


>


She has a birthmark in the same spot Jim Snow has his.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> She has a birthmark in the same spot Jim Snow has his.


 

 

I'm so glad I didn't see those pics.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 30, 2006)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Still pretty hot IMO.
> 
> 
> speaking of hot:
> I thought shannon Elizabeth was a goddess in American Pie.



yeah she is, I heard she is married to some super ugly dude. Lucky bastard!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'm so glad I didn't see those pics.


You missed out on something special.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is real. Same with the sextape.

Wearing THAT without underwear is just plain fucking retarded.

Now that I think about it, it's probably true.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> yeah she is, I heard she is married to some super ugly dude. Lucky bastard!



They split. I believe his nickname was Ugly Joe.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 30, 2006)

Mudge said:


> They split. I believe his nickname was Ugly Joe.



that wasn't a crack against me was it?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> that wasn't a crack against me was it?


Nah....your too smooth.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Nah....your too smooth.



I think I may change my user name. Joesmooth was a nickname I got when I first joined the Coast Guard and now it really doesn't fit anymore. I used to do very well with women when I was single. Will all my posts be lost if I change my name on here?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I think I may change my user name. Joesmooth was a nickname I got when I first joined the Coast Guard and now it really doesn't fit anymore. I used to do very well with women when I was single. Will all my posts be lost if I change my name on here?


No, *DOMS* and Rocco had it changed with no loss at all.
Ask the Mods or Robert.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> No, *Doms *and Rocco had it changed with no loss at all.
> Ask the Mods or Robert.



Grrrr!  It's _*DOMS*_! It's freaking, DOMS!!! Not Doms, or doms.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2006)

ok c3js or whatever you were


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> ok c3js or whatever you were



What's Canadian for "Fuck you"?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Nov 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What's Canadian for "Fuck you"?



Let me think Oh yeah it is "DOMS"

I always knew you had some canadian in you.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 30, 2006)

britney doesnt look as good as she used to but u still wouldnt crawl over her to get to mars bar.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Let me think Oh yeah it is "DOMS"
> 
> I always knew you had some canadian in you.



Well...DOMS to you.  DOMS, I say!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, and min0...DOMS to you too!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

That's it!  I'm buy a plane ticket to New York.  min0, you're going down faster than a Thai hooker.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2006)




----------

